# Red creek thanksgiving burn out 11/29



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Red creek has rv sites for $10 all weekend and a Bon fire Saturday night with a band. We will be pulling the camper up Saturday morning and staying the night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SweetC (Jan 25, 2013)

Me and my crew will be there. We are pulling in Friday and staying until Sunday.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

SweetC said:


> Me and my crew will be there. We are pulling in Friday and staying until Sunday.


We shall see you there! Think I've seen you up there a couple of times before, I'm always amazed at how sharp your bike looks lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SweetC (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you. With the work I have put into it I really appreciate that.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Your very welcome. Y'all got a rv site reserved or a FEMA trailer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SweetC (Jan 25, 2013)

RV site. Just look for the blue and pink Brute or my green '97 Suburban.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dig it. I'll have my silver f-150 with toy hauler and the red brute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

View attachment 15394
look for our hauler too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ReddingerJT (Nov 27, 2013)

I live 20 minutes from this place and haven't been there yet. Is this a good place to ride? I've heard conflicting stories....


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man we love heading out there. Been riding there since 2008 and still find new trails every time we go out. Lot of good holes out there, whether you like water riding, sloppy baby poop mud, trail riding, or motocross riding. There is something for everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I love it there! Im bout an hour away, havent been this winter cause cant afford waders lol


----------

